# idea for curing wood



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

this may be long winded but here goes...since i have an abundance of premium bbq wood around the house & need to do some "tree trimming" i thought hmm.. i can partition off 1 of the horse stalls(10'x8') in the barn, line it w/ tar paper & plastic sheeting as a drying room. use the 2 500wt heat lamps and a dehumidifier(take  the pan out & add 1/4" tubing to run outside-have done this on many boats),and cross stack the wood off the ground.this should cure the wood a bit faster than say 6 months. any ideas or comments ?


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 1, 2007)

I wonder if you would need to keep air moving though the stacks?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

yea. i could put a small fan in there.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hey Gyspy, your doing it just as a commercial saw mill dries wood. The only other thing I can offer, which, you all ready know, is split it up, smaller dries faster. By the way, what are your poor ole hay burners gonna do this winter when you got the barn full of wood? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

the herd (35 black angus) went to auction yesterday as hay is $40 going to $60 a roll now
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------

